# Lure frame



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

A while back, I made some box frames for my special lures that I like. I got another one of these lures given to me for Christmas and it needed a frame, so today, I made one. The piece of maple had a large knot in it and I was going to cut it out, but the more I looked at it, and the grain around it, the more I liked it and decided it should be part of the frame. I still need to add a finish and hang the lure in the frame, but this is it for now.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great Kenbo! :thumbsup: How are you going to finish it?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

The lure box, the lock, all the scrolling. 
When does it end ken. That box would of took me 2 days. 
Great job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnK007 said:


> Looks great Kenbo! :thumbsup: How are you going to finish it?


 
Thanks for the compliments guys. As far as the finish, a couple coats of wipe on poly and then hit it with the buffer.

As far as when does it end.................I hope it never does. :thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You're a machine.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

As far as when does it end.................I hope it never does. 
Me either.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad you kelp the knot looking nice


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thas niiiiiiice!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i like it ken and love the knot


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Well done Ken, 

I too think it was cool to leave the knot in there. Nice tight joints. Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice box. The knot gives character to the box.:thumbsup:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

What's knot to like about it Ken. :thumbsup: :laughing:
Any chance of showing us pics of your
special boxed lures.:smile:
Just thought of something Ken, have
you made any lures yourself?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sweet I need to learn to make boxes. Looks great!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Firewalker said:


> Well done Ken,
> 
> I too think it was cool to leave the knot in there. Nice tight joints. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Scott


Nice tight joints!!!!
What do you mean? I didn't know there were joints. I thought that was all carved from one piece. :laughing: 
There beautiful miters.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

:laughing:

He's has done some precision work for sure.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wait a minute... you have a full time job, a family, and spent countless hours in the shop making really great stuff....

When do you have time to go fishing?

You turn even the simple box into a masterpiece.... nicely done.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> Wait a minute... you have a full time job, a family, and spent countless hours in the shop making really great stuff....
> 
> When do you have time to go fishing?
> 
> You turn even the simple box into a masterpiece.... nicely done.


Not to mention parachuting into the amazon jungle to harvest his exotic woods,backpacking and canoeing it out,eating nothing but gators and snakes.:laughing::laughing::laughing: P.S. Love the box,Gary


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Faster than a speeding bullet!''More powerful than a locomotive!''Able to leap tall buildings at a single bound! Voices: "Look up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's Superman!" Announcer: "Yes, it's Superman, strange visitor from another planet who came to Earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men. Superman, who can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands; and who, disguised as Kenbo, mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper, fights a never ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way."''''"And now, another episode in the exciting Adventures of Superman."


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mackem said:


> What's knot to like about it Ken. :thumbsup: :laughing:
> Any chance of showing us pics of your
> special boxed lures.:smile:
> Just thought of something Ken, have
> you made any lures yourself?


 
I have made my own lures, and I hated them. They were more of a crafty thing than anything but I hope to make more one day. As far as the ones that are already in their own frame. Here they are.
































The final one is still in my shop for now but I will post some photos of it before I put it in its frame. I will also take some better photos of these ones out of the frames if you like.
Thanks for the kinds words guys. Very flattering. After all, it's only a box. :blink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Awesome job on the lures ken. 
You are a true master. Is there anything that you can't build? Just wondering if your human. Lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Awesome job on the lures ken.
> You are a true master. Is there anything that you can't build? Just wondering if your human. Lol


I didn't make these lures............these ones were given to me. I only made the frames for these ones.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I didn't make these lures............these ones were given to me. I only made the frames for these ones.


Oh yea right. 
You still didn't say if you were human or not. And is there anything you can't build? 
See..... Alien's don't confess. 
:laughing:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hahahahaha*



sawdustfactory said:


> Faster than a speeding bullet!''More powerful than a locomotive!''Able to leap tall buildings at a single bound! Voices: "Look up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's Superman!" Announcer: "Yes, it's Superman, strange visitor from another planet who came to Earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men. Superman, who can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands; and who, disguised as Kenbo, mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper, fights a never ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way."''''"And now, another episode in the exciting Adventures of Superman."


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> The final one is still in my shop for now but I will post some photos of it before I put it in its frame. I will also take some better photos of these ones out of the frames if you like.
> Thanks for the kinds words guys. Very flattering. After all, it's only a box. :blink:


Yes please Ken, they all look like "catcher's" to me :yes:,
but the little fishie's might have other ideas. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, as promised, here is some pictures of my favourite lures. The turtle lure is my new one that I built the most recent frame for.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

And a quick picture of all of the frames on the wall where they belong.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I am digging that turtle lure! Way cool. The frames look terrific too! One is crooked though... I KID! I KID! :laughing:

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the "Ghost Guitar" lure in /on the right case:thumbsup::blink::laughing::yes:!!!!!
Is that to catch old "ROCK"fish:huh::shifty::laughing:. I enjoy lures even though I don't fish. It all looks great Kenbo:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Many thanks Ken, the lures look great :thumbsup:.
And the display looks really neat :yes:.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the display boxes, and those lures are very special. I'd have to display them too.


----------

